# Fs-2004 allroad ..custom wheels/trunk/interier/custom bags/custom front end



## 4g63xx (Aug 12, 2010)

Selling 2004 allroad..looking for 18900 or best offer please contact me at 2014260611.. (will post up a whole list of mods done to the car at the end of the week) (NO TRADES)


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

There's a classified section that you'll probably have better luck with.


----------

